# Wear & tear



## snake (Dec 13, 2019)

Had my last PT visit for my shoulder yesterday and wanted to get into some details moving forward once I'm seriously back in the gym. The PT guy and I went over each of my exercises; what's okay and not okay.

He's a weight lifter but not at our level. Still, he has some good practical knowledge that we went over regarding training reps. The conversation was specific to the shoulder but probably could be applied to other joint and particularly those used in compound movements. He said he's less concerned about the guy who can bang out 8 reps with 315 and leave one or two on the table then the guy who reaches complete failure with the same weight and reps. Leaving a few in the tank was not something that got me to the level I was at but those days are behind me now; well..for the foreseeable future anyway.

Here's how he explained it to me and it makes sense. When a movement such as bench reaches the point of failure, the first muscle group to break down are the RC muscles. The movement can continue with the tri's, delts and pecs but the RC muscle that provide stability to the joint are fried. This instability in the joint is what will ultimately cause labrum wear and tear.

Something to think about.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 13, 2019)

I have had 3 RC/ Labrum repairs over the years and came back from them all to get back to a heavy baseline over time.  I think the key is patience.  
I am super happy your on the return and Mendes up nicely! Over time you will get back to where you were pre-surgery. If that is what you want and train for.  
Good to have ya back buddy!


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 13, 2019)

Makes a lot of sense Snake.  I think this is even more noticeable when you start pushing up some very heavy weight.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 13, 2019)

At our age it makes sense but at 20 or 30.................


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 13, 2019)

"Stimulate, don't annihilate".


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 13, 2019)

"Work the muscle, not the weight."  This from a former Olympia competitor.  Wear and tear doesn't start in your 40s and 50s, it starts in your 20s and 30s. If hypertrophy is your goal, then you need weight only heavy enough to get the job done, maximum recruitment of muscle fibers.  More is not always better.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 13, 2019)

I agree with the PT.  I’ve learned the  hard way in my comeback that even though I can push a couple more out, it’s at the expense of my RCs.  

I’m attributing my arthritis and worn out joints and back to my heavy lifting and always going way past failure in my youth.  Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 13, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> "Stimulate, don't annihilate".



I tell my wife this all the time.  :32 (20):


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 13, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> I tell my wife this all the time.  :32 (20):



It's not a fukkin Bop It, woman!


----------



## IHI (Dec 13, 2019)

Thats y after my labrum surgery, i stick to floor presses so my elbows never breech my spinal plane which then transfers entire load onto only shoulders specifically


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 13, 2019)

good advice


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

Going to failure with a weight that would get you  8 reps is not what going to failure was  meant  to do. I can go over multiple successful forms of failure using a high volume, high rep, using various tempos that has a proven over time  success rate. Now this form of training is not designed for the very beginner who's main focus should be building strength with compound movements, but more for the higher intermediate, advanced level lifter who is looking to take his physique to the next level. Obviously, this is just one form of training that is available, but it's a successful one in a list of others.  For us, As we get older, it's a more viable and realistic approach for longevity.


----------



## Raider (Dec 14, 2019)

So true Snake. It’s good to push, but when you get past that real failure area, there is a lot of weight that transfers and all the stabilizing portions go out the window. I was fortunate to train/compete with guys who went to school in this field . Unfortunately at that time I was to young and dumb to listen, lol! Glad you’re recovery is going well my friend.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 16, 2019)

For a while now all my sets were to failure whether there pyramid or super sets. Just recently I started doing the whole working up to a couple working sets of 8 and there’s no arguing I can move some weight and I’m putting on good mass but this method of training has destroyed my already injured elbow. What went from only tri exercises that inflamed it is now any excersice and I don’t have a good feeling about this I’m thinking it may require surgical repair.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2019)

Brian Carroll is huge about leaving room in the tank, he is a World Class Powerlifter


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> Brian Carroll is huge about leaving room in the tank, he is a World Class Powerlifter



Yeah, I’m a tank half-full type of guy.


----------

